# Apostle Altar how to



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I built an Apostle Altar for the play, Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead. I photographed the process of "sculpting" the Apostles and created a how to. I didn't how to the building of the altar because it's pretty self explanatory. This technique could be used to create an above ground crypt or any other type of eleven inch figure carving on buildings or other Halloween props. Enjoy.

http://proprageous.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-apostle-altar-apostle-altar.html


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great and a very cool idea.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bascombe, that is great....but you should have never told me....I was all star struck thinking you had hand carved all those little arms and bodies....(I speed read everything...which explains why I miss so much...) Still, wonderful and creative way to make something amazing, no less so because you had some help from G.I. Joe and the Backstreet boys.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really an excellent job! Fine detail in the workmanship and coloring as well.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it! Instant ancient in a can!


----------

